# Ons5



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Searching for ship profiles and plans, I found an article about ONS 5 and decided to build a few ships from the convoy:
Wentworth - sunk
Northern Spray - escort and rescue vessel along with her sister Northern Gem

Without the sacrifice of the merchant seamen and the forces manning the escorts, material for defeat of the Axis would never have been delivered.

The builders provided vessels for both, also unsung heroes.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day sully.m.22 march.09:56.rens5.great models.and your comments are true.quote.without the sacrifice of merchant seaman.and escorts, material for the defeat of the axis would never have been delivered.thanks for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Ben


----------

